# Solved: DOTX Files



## Sandyfishgirl (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, read the old threads. Still do not have a clear answer - maybe it's too close for me to "see" it.

I have Windows Vista 64 bit - with Windows Premium (service pack 1)

I see in my list of programs, I have Microsoft Works Word Processor. Shouldn't I be able to open .dotx files? I tried right clicking & get an error that says among other things "not supported by any of the installed convertors. 

Do I have to purchase an entirely different Office program 

For every other application and tasks I perform, I do ok. I'm stumped on this one.
THANKS for any help


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Problem A. - MS Works is not MS Word. THey are very different programs (Word is far more powerful and part of a more powerful office suite).
Problem B. - .dotx files are MS Word 2007 template files - a new (okay, a year old) format (technically called OOXML format) even for Word. I can't open them in my Office 2003, although a converter exists.
However, if you are reluctant to buy a new office suite, I would get Open Office.org at www.openoffice.org - it is free, and they hope to have a converter for it soon, so it can open these OOXML files. If I recall right, there is a way to open such files in OO already, but it is a bit tricky and involves an add-in.


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Okay, here is another way
Go here and download and install this viewer
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...87-8732-48d5-8689-ab826e7b8fdf&DisplayLang=en
Then go here and download and install this compatibility pack
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en
I am not sure if this will work with Works, but it will with Open Office:
right click the dotx file - you will get in the "open with" menu "microsoft open xml converter." Choose that, and it may open in Works. If it won't, go to Open Office, download and install it and make it your default word processing program. Then it will open in OO Write (the equivalent of Word).


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, and sandyfish...welcome to the forum!! 
(and fun name!!)


----------



## Sandyfishgirl (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW! Great information That should keep me busy for a while. As long as I've had computers a mere ten years and four machines, I guess I really have not had the need [I've had the entire program in previous machines] for Office... My needs are more towards images, dabbling in stationary/invitations/web design for family & friends.

I did reply to the most recent sender of this type of doc & he sent a reply today - along with apologies - apparently I'm not the only one without a reader. He resent it in a different format.

I'm sure it's a only a matter of time before this extension becomes common place. THANKS to you - I'll be ready


----------

